# Watts Bar



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

I've Been Reading And Seeing Some Awesome News On Watts Bar.you Men Tell Me All About It. Which Lake Is The Hottest,watts Bar Or Wheeler.i'm Going South One Of These Days And I Just Need To Know Which Way I Need To Head.so Much Water (so Little Gas)$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I don't know a lot about Watts Bar, but I would pick Pickwick, Wheeler, or Wilson, in that order. But then maybe I am biased.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I have heard a lot about it myself ... I think you should condsider when you are going .. The season is important ..


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Can I go,too?If so....I call "shotgun"!!!


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Sounds Like You Want To Go Fishing Man.i'm Coming Your Way As Soon As I Can Get My Junk Together Down Here.i'm Finishing Up On A Project I've Been Working On A Year.it Has Nothing To Do With Fishing ,but It Has Robbed Me Of Some Good Fishing Time.i'm Gonna Post Some Photos On Here As Soon As I Roll It Out.got Some Final Doodads To Put On It First.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Never fished Watts Barr, but I did drive over it today.....Lower Wheeler is Hot right now for big blues........If your after 40-60 lb Blues....Wilson is hard to beat.....but for the really Big Girls 60-100lb, I would stick with Wheeler.......I got a pic of a 95 lber caught 2 weeks ago on wheeler, Ill post it here later......but this guy has caught several nice ones from the bank in the last month.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Caught a 95lb.feesh from da bank?Daggone good trick,there!I'd enjoy droolin'...I mean...lookin' @that pic,man!How'd the tournament turn out?


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Man I gonna have to get a canoe or sometin! and get up to that end of the river, maybe next spring


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Mike , 

We look foward to seeing that Pic ..


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Yellar Cat, You're Turning Me On Man.wheeler Works Too.i Gotta Go That Way.don't That Tear You Out Of Frame Nighttrain?


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Yeah,man...dem big boned girls gets me to thinkin' too much!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here's the picture guys........Here is the link as well http://www.southerncats.com/gpage1.html3.html
I will be posting some pics from Kentucky soon so check back, I got an 85 Blue and a nice flathead


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

My co-worker just came in and caught me hunched over the keyboard with my mouth hangin' open and a wide eyed stare on my face....she says that I look at "Catfish *****"!!!! :biggrin: THAT _IS OBSCENE,MIKE!!!!I love it!_
_You _caught an 85?I HUMBLY BOW TO THE MASTER!!!gimme da pics & details!
Hey,Mudhole....YOU GONNA BE ALRIGHT,MAN?:smile:


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

It's A Good Thing I Can Type A Little,because My Tounge Is Hanging Out Of My Mouth.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Thats just great -- Your server is not working this AM and I am like a kid in a candy store -- uggghhh -- Guess I will have to see her later ...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Working now ... Although I fell out of my chair ... arghh


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nightrane.....No I didnt catch the 85, but I got a pic......I wish I had of caught it because they won about 2,500 with it.........We caught a few 30's while we were down there....it is a great fishery


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

DAANG! Reckon she put up a fight? How close does this one come to the state record.?

Man I am going into withdrawal.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I copied this from elswhere -- These are the AL state records

*State records for Catfish:*

*Bullhead:* 3lbs 13oz, caught on 4/8/84 at Private Pond/Montgomery. Co., by Charles A. Lane

*Blue:* 111lbs, caught on 7/5/96 at Wheeler Reservoir by Wm. P. McKinley

*Channel:* 40lbs, caught on 6/17/67 at Inland Lake by Donald R. Cox

*Flathead:* 80lbs, caught on 6/22/86 at Alabama River, Selma by Rick Conner

*White:* 10lbs 5oz, caught on 4/3/81 at Chambers Co. Public Lake by Roy T. Britton

That is a HUGE channel -- lol


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Dat tells me two things. First, Wheeler might be the place to catch a HAWG. Second, MS got bigger channel cats.  Record I think is 52 or 58.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Mississippi is what I think MS is ... So here is theres ..
*Black Bullhead:* 5.56 lbs, Caught on 12-Jun-1988 at Sunrise Lake near Nesbit by Harold B. Alexander

*Brown Bullhead:* 6.13 lbs, Caught on 19-Jan-1991 at Farm Pond near Harrisville by Bobby L. Gibson, Jr.

*Yellow Bullhead:* 2 lbs 13 oz, Caught on 26-May-1974 at Mossy Lake by Robert Cason

*Blue:* 93.0 lbs, caught on 12-Feb-1997 at Mississippi River near Rosedale by Carrol Pearson

*Channel:* 51lbs 12oz, caught on 31-May-1997 at Lake Tom Bailey by Tom Edwards

*Flathead:* 65lbs 8oz, caught on 21-Mar-1987 at Pickwick Lake by Wade Arnold


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I had thought Wade Arnold had lost the record to someone else. He is my next door neighbor, and fishes about 9 days a week.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I am not sure of the date of this listing


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I just checked the Digest, he still holds the record, the channel cat record is still good too.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Here is SC -- I believe this is the world record ..

*Bullhead:* 6lbs 3oz, caught in 1973 at Edisto River, by Dorothy Dewitt

*Blue:* 109lbs 4oz, caught in 1991 at Tailrace Canal by George A. Lijewski

*Channel:* 58lbs, caught in 1964 at Lake Moultrie by W.H. Whaley

*Flathead:* 79lbs 4oz, caught in 2001 at Santee Cooper Diversion Canal by Jessica Preston

*White:* 9lbs 15oz, caught in 1986 at Lake Murray by Jim Schwietert


----------



## DarkDruid (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey guys ! Tennessee is no slouch either !

Catfish Blue112 lbs. 0 oz.06/07/98Lock C, Cumberland RiverCatfish Channel41 lbs. 0 oz.07/30/82Fall Creek Falls LakeCatfish Flathead85 lbs. 15 oz.07/25/93Hiwassee River


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the forum DarkDruid --- I fish right around the corner from you in the Spring/Summer and Fall .. I fish below Nickajack ...


----------

